# My shop and project cars. Post up your pics.



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my shop and some of my cars. They are all projects including the shop. Some of the cars are for sell and some are my project cars. Hope you enjoy. I have been so busy at work it is hard to find time to work on them. Post up some of your projects.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *Do not look at that big mess outside of my shop. I am working on cleaning up inside.*

















































































_Modified by galil762 at 5:26 PM 5-26-2008_


_Modified by galil762 at 7:07 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (galil762)*

ttt


----------



## 2.0XFLOW (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (galil762)*

Before..

After...


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (2.0XFLOW)*

Those are all your project cars? wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (vr6fanatic)*

My god man! That is an awesome setup!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (2.0XFLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0XFLOW* »_

Yikes.
*><*


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (galil762)*

nice collection; how much for the 911?


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (wolfsburgfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburgfanatic* »_nice collection; how much for the 911?









Sorry, Already sold. Getting ready to reinstall the engine and new tranny..


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (galil762)*

anybody?


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (galil762)*


_Quote, originally posted by *galil762* »_anybody?

sorry no projects here. someday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_
sorry no projects here. someday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cleaned up the Helios a little. Still need lots of work..


----------



## aberke (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm diggin that Helios. Why so many project cars, i would want to pick a couple and make em shine! Cool shop, i've always wanted a nice set up area to do work.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (aberke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aberke* »_I'm diggin that Helios. Why so many project cars, i would want to pick a couple and make em shine! Cool shop, i've always wanted a nice set up area to do work.

Some of them are mine,some of them I buy to resell. I have a couple of salvage yards and towing companies that call me when they get a VW. I have made many of them shine. I would rather pick them up and offer them to others than see them get crushed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (galil762)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

There are more old dubs in your yard than there are in my entire province.
Glad to see you're saving the species!


----------



## eUroFlAsH (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (Cabbet)*

here's my project, in the shop right now cause of a blown motor


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

My dream setup.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (Cabbet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabbet* »_There are more old dubs in your yard than there are in my entire province.
Glad to see you're saving the species!

Thanks, These are old pics, some of the cars are gone and have been replaced. There are now 3 Corrado's, 2 Mk1 Jetta's, 1 is a coupe.
And a old Cabby.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (eUroFlAsH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eUroFlAsH* »_here's my project, in the shop right now cause of a blown motor









Hope the new motor turns out great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Holy Molar* »_My dream setup.

Thanks, If you have any pics of your car post them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (galil762)*

wow nice collection love the pick up trucks nice gli keep up the pictures.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (trueunion)*

A couple of new pics. Both of these were getting ready to be crushed. The Corrado is only good for parts, but there were plenty left.



















































_Modified by galil762 at 5:17 PM 9-28-2008_


----------



## eUroFlAsH (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (galil762)*


_Quote, originally posted by *galil762* »_
Hope the new motor turns out great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man, car sucked in water from the cai about 3 weeks ago and caused a nickel sized hole on my bottom end







...but i put a claim in due to storm insurance and right now it's going pretty good, but they estimated my engine as a 2.0 instead of a vr so it's taking a lil longer...but if all goes well im hoping to the the 2.9 eurospec standard long block with 10.0:1 cast 82.0 mm pistons, forged Eurospec rods, forged Eurospec crankshaft, and 021 103 265 RB standard cylinder head....


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (galil762)*


_Quote, originally posted by *galil762* »_A couple of new pics. Both of these were getting ready to be crushed. The Corrado is only good for parts, but there were plenty left.
















































_Modified by galil762 at 5:17 PM 9-28-2008_

So many old cars with no a bit of rust. Love the south. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (eUroFlAsH)*

I would just love to see that Jetta 1 once it has been restored,that is a real classic,and a bit of VW history.
Well done for saving it from the crusher.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (anthonymindel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anthonymindel* »_I would just love to see that Jetta 1 once it has been restored,that is a real classic,and a bit of VW history.
Well done for saving it from the crusher.

Thanks, I am going to sell that one as is. I do have some doors. I just need my friend to find them in his warehouse. Here is the one I am going to fix. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh yes,the Silver one looks even better.Whilst visiting America last year,I saw millions of Jetta 3,4,and 5 generation.
Still quite a lot of the 2nd generation,but not even 1 first generation,which I think is a little bit sad.
I come from South Africa,and this was sold alongside the Jetta 2,and rebadged the FOX.
They were very popular as cheaper alternatives.
The Golf 1 is STILL sold there as the Citigolf.
Check out the website at http://www.volkswagen.co.za


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (anthonymindel)*

My toys and garage in the background.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (PSU)*

PSU: Damn.. you're 22 and have all those toys! I'm in the wrong line of work.. g'bye pharmaceutical industry and hello whatever you're doing


----------



## eUroFlAsH (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (snow blind)*

alright the 2.9 eurospec engine should be in by next week..


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (eUroFlAsH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eUroFlAsH* »_alright the 2.9 eurospec engine should be in by next week..









Cool, Post up some pics after it is finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eUroFlAsH (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (galil762)*


_Quote, originally posted by *galil762* »_
Cool, Post up some pics after it is finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

right on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTiManVR6 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (galil762)*


_Quote, originally posted by *galil762* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif serious potential


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (GTiManVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiManVR6* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif serious potential

The white 1 has serious potential. I picked it up from the 2nd owner. Diesel, only has 90k miles. Had a fiberglass camper on since new. The bed and tailgate are mint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (galil762)*

Sweet Setups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Aug 1, 2008)

Cool thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (IOL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IOL* »_Cool thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (HardIce2447)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HardIce2447* »_Sweet Setups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, Now if I can just get some time to work on them.


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

i wish i had a project garage those projects look good.


----------



## varcolton152 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (galil762)*


----------



## JettaHysellEdition (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (varcolton152)*


----------



## DEEABLO (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (JettaHysellEdition)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaHysellEdition* »_









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DRIVEofyourLIF3 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (galil762)*


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

do you wanna be my fiend...LOL....nice proyects...a lot!!


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (perickomx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perickomx* »_do you wanna be my fiend...LOL....nice proyects...a lot!!

Thanks for the nice words. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (galil762)*

Getting ready to have shoulder surgery.. I will not be able to wrench for a while, and I have lots of work that I need and want to do.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (galil762)*

This is a repost, but thought it was cool. Incase anyone has not seen it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8dl4faCpJE


_Modified by galil762 at 4:53 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (galil762)*

Had shoulder surgery on Tuesday. I am sooo bored...




















_Modified by galil762 at 7:36 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (galil762)*

Wishing you all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (anthonymindel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anthonymindel* »_Wishing you all the best for a speedy recovery.

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It will not keep me down long.


----------



## Type 53 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (galil762)*

back-up & running by now aren't you?
driving around one-armed and still chattin on the cellphone, yeah i'd say the healing process has started








pics of the office, i'd say they are outdated as the various light line-up has evolved or de-evolved
















some of the seats laying around
















i'll give you a call later about drinking some of those







s for you








one of the shop...











_Modified by Type 53 at 11:45 AM 12-15-2008_


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (Type 53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Type 53* »_
i'll give you a call later about drinking some of those







s for you

















_Modified by Type 53 at 11:45 AM 12-15-2008_

I always aknew you had a ghost in the shop....Looks like it is coming out from the G60 engine








I have about this many beers cold

















































































































































































_Modified by galil762 at 12:06 PM 12-15-2008_


_Modified by galil762 at 12:07 PM 12-15-2008_


----------



## Type 53 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (galil762)*

got a couple more shots of the shop......damn what a mess, why don't you come over and clean it up?
























i dig that last pic....allen's handywork http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (Type 53)*

Bringin it back from the dead , I am finishing up on my new house and making time to wrench on the cars...Pics up soon.


----------



## kingbeez36 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hope you get well soon.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (kingbeez36)*

Been working on the Jetta Coupe in between working on the house.


----------



## ssnyder87 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (DRIVEofyourLIF3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRIVEofyourLIF3* »_










AWESOME http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (ssnyder87)*

my toys...no garage.
























































*windshield is replaced*


























_Modified by gtiguy1994 at 6:07 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (gtiguy1994)*

Nice collection!!! I need to post up new pics.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (galil762)*

I worked on the MK1 Coupe this weekend. Cleaned up the engine compartment and removed all of the front suspension and the steering rack. I forgot my camera in my office. I will post pictures tomorrow.








Updated with pics, they are not very good though










































_Modified by galil762 at 6:24 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## tapassvr (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (DRIVEofyourLIF3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRIVEofyourLIF3* »_


































































ME=not a jetta fan... But I really think this mk3 changed my mind.. Very nice! 
I have a project I'm working on to. When I got it it looked like this








Wut up rice^^


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My shop and project cars. Post up your pics. (tapassvr)*

Here is a upsate of the engine comp. Got rid of the auto trans rack and installed one with the brackets for my manual swap.


----------

